# US government shutdown



## theserpent (Oct 1, 2013)

> The U.S. government could close its doors Tuesday if Congress can’t reach a deal on a temporary spending budget bill, and that would jeopardize the paycheques of more than 800,000 Americans, as well as the country’s economic recovery.
> 
> It's political bickering between Democrats and Republicans in both the Senate and the House of Representatives, along with Republican in-fighting, that has brought the country to the brink of a shutdown yet again.
> 
> ...



U.S. government shutdown: What to expect if it happens - World - CBC News

World economy is screwed


----------



## Flash (Oct 1, 2013)

*Re: u-s government shutdown*

It will set out a Chain reaction, in the depending countries like China, India, etc.., 

Time for "White House Down 2"..


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 1, 2013)

*Re: u-s government shutdown*

These guys spend so much on military expenditure , it makes the Entire Budget of any medium sized economy appear tiny.
Sometimes I really feel that there is a need for global economies to stop spending so much on arms and ammunition. Not sure if that is possible , but something like that can really change the shape of world.

I agree with the comment this guy wrote on that page . : 
Quoting it directly.


> The problem with U.S.'s weak economy is not only high debt, but high labour cost. 60 years' robotic strong economic boom since the end of WW2 has driven labour cost to unprecedented high level. Imagine a mechanical repair job charges $100 per hour? In under developing countries, people will be jumping for joy if they make $10 per day. Inter-national companies operate anywhere in the world where cost is lowest and profit highest, so we cannot blame outsourcing as the culprit for our weak economic growth. I guess the only way for U.S. to be strong again is not only the eradication of national debt, but wage roll back 1:10 to make U.S. more competitive in the world. But would you accept $2.60 per hour pay while you are being paid $26 per hour? No one would. So we have to wait until wages around the world rise significantly to our level. When average Chinese wage rise to only $3 an hour, some of the inter-national companies has already moved out of China into other under developing countries where labour cost is only under $1 an hour. It will be a very long time before those companies will come back to America.



There is no doubt that outsourcing is killing the Murican economy , and the very reason quoted above holds true.
The problem is that our country is highly dependent on their economy , so if anything bad happens there , we are in line for it.


----------



## Minion (Oct 1, 2013)

*Re: u-s government shutdown*

Another economic crisis this time it will badly hurt us.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 1, 2013)

*Re: u-s government shutdown*



Minion said:


> Another economic crisis this time it will badly hurt us.



Relax people..nothing of that sort is happening...the biggest hurdle here is the obama health care exp in the budget...will be resolved soon..they will crack under pressure


----------



## theserpent (Oct 1, 2013)

*Re: u-s government shutdown*

But if US economy goes down?Won't investors actually prefer Investing In India? And Rupee will strenghten ?


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Oct 1, 2013)

*Re: u-s government shutdown*



Minion said:


> Another economic crisis this time it will badly hurt us.



don't worry mate ,they will raise debt ceiling ..No panic like 2011


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 1, 2013)

*Re: u-s government shutdown*



theserpent said:


> But if US economy goes down?Won't investors actually prefer Investing In India? And Rupee will strenghten ?



US economy is on an upward trajectory..For investors investing in India is considered riskier than the U.S markets(hence the rupee depreciation).
About the US shutdown, if the shutdown last for about 2 weeks or more will the effects be seen as US will default on its payments.The US dollar depreciated today against all major currencies including INR(62.46)..Gold prices have crashed now and so have crude prices..IMO this wont last long.Its more of a ego battle between the two parties.The major issue is the obama healthcare program which the republicans are against...under pressure they will allow increase in debt ceiling.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 2, 2013)

*Re: u-s government shutdown*



Ronnie11 said:


> increase in debt ceiling.



Effectively allowing the US to behave like a credit card without any spending limits 

The dollar standard is the only reason US monetary policy allows them to survive the way they do.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 2, 2013)

I am glad our country is still functioning normally in spite of all the **** that's going on.

I don't think the shutdown will last for more than a couple of days. Just until the congress comes to terms and releases the budget.


----------



## amjath (Oct 2, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I am glad our country is still functioning normally in spite of all the **** that's going on.
> 
> I don't think the shutdown will last for more than a couple of days. Just until the congress comes to terms and releases the budget.



It is not running normal, job openings are lesser. IT industries are struggling get projects and intake has stopped.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 2, 2013)

But it has not "shutdown".


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 2, 2013)

They have started to realize that war mongering is in fact bringing them debt. Obama has in fact done more good than bad and the fruits are yet to be seen. There is nothing to worry about.


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 2, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> But it has not "shutdown".


We can't afford to have one.



bavusani said:


> They have started to realize that war mongering is in fact bringing them debt. Obama has in fact done more good than bad and the fruits are yet to be seen. There is nothing to worry about.



It's not just the Obama Govt. The govt. before it was also war monger , they have been like that since a few decade. They always want to poke their nose into affairs of foreign nation.



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I am glad our country is still functioning normally in spite of all the **** that's going on.
> 
> I don't think the shutdown will last for more than a couple of days. Just until the congress comes to terms and releases the budget.



The country runs on "Jugaad".


----------



## amjath (Oct 2, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> But it has not "shutdown".



Dude come on, u think government officials in India work for what they earn 
No disrespect, pointing only to those lazy officals


----------



## 101gamzer (Oct 3, 2013)

Vacation time for the US official


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 3, 2013)

Where do these guys get the money for the war then? Am I missing something?


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 3, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Where do these guys get the money for the war then? Am I missing something?



Tax payer's money . USA has huge military budget. Last time I read it was somewhere around 750Billion USD. 
Which is close to 40% of World's entire military budget and almost 1/3rd of India's GDP.!!!!!!


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 3, 2013)

Damn, that's sad.


----------



## amjath (Oct 3, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Tax payer's money . USA has huge military budget. Last time I read it was somewhere around 750Billion USD.
> Which is close to 40% of World's entire military budget and almost 1/3rd of India's GDP.!!!!!!



Also they sow all the money for the war and they reap XXXX times of it after war. Short time lose, long time gain


----------



## gameranand (Oct 3, 2013)

Yeah I read about the Defense budget also. Its damn huge.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 6, 2013)

I read somewhere that if you reduce the defense budget of the US by 85%, it would still have the highest defense budget in the world.

On topic : Only the federal government has shutdown while local and state governments are functioning normally.


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 6, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I read somewhere that if you reduce the defense budget of the US by 85%, it would still have the highest defense budget in the world.
> 
> On topic : Only the federal government has shutdown while local and state governments are functioning normally.



THat 85% may not be accurate , because in recent years China has increased it's military budget considerably . CLose to 25% of USA's expenditure.


----------



## Theodre (Oct 6, 2013)

It really is happening isn't it? Hope you guys have seen the Assault on the wall Street movie!! Something similar to that will again happen, i guess!! The IT industry in our country is really dull once again (even though not as bad as the 2009)...


----------



## Desmond (Oct 10, 2013)

GOG.com are giving away government themed games for free to US govt. employees in order to show them how the government works.

GOG US government shutdown sale gives free games to government employees | Games | Geek.com


----------

